# 5 ý tưởng decor phòng ngủ năm 2020



## nguyenlamtgn (8/1/20)

Bạn đang tìm kiếm ý tưởng decor phòng ngủ độc đáo cho năm mới? Bạn loay hoay không biết làm cách nào để thay đổi không gian phòng ngủ của mình? Bài viết của Thegioinem.com dưới đây chắc chắn sẽ cung cấp cho bạn một số ý tưởng decor phòng ngủ thú vị và hữu ích, giúp bạn có thêm thông tin trong lần trang trí phòng ngủ sắp tơi nhé.






5 Ý Tưởng Decor Phòng Ngủ Năm 2020​
Chúng ta đều biết rằng không gian phòng ngủ là nơi ta nghỉ ngơi sau một ngày bận rộn với công việc và cuộc sống. Nơi ấy giúp ta giảm stress, phục hồi tinh thần chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cho một ngày làm việc mới. Một căn phòng ngủ đẹp sẽ càng làm tăng chất lượng giấc ngủ. Vì vậy, decor phòng ngủ là công việc nên được chú trọng.

*1. Decor phòng ngủ bằng vật dụng trang trí vintage*
Vintage là một phong cách thiết kế thịnh hành trong những năm 50 của thế kỉ trước ở Bắc Âu. Chúng ta dễ dàng bắt gặp phong cách này trong nhiều bộ phim cổ trang của Hollywood. Hiểu đơn giản thì đây là một phong cách thiết kế cổ – cũ, được sử dụng trong nhiều lĩnh vực như thời trang, kiến trúc, hội họa, nhiếp ảnh, đồ nội thất…Với sức hút là sự nhẹ nhàng, vẻ đẹp quyến rũ đầy mê hoặc, phong cách vintage đang quay trở lại và dần trở thành xu hướng thịnh hành trong thiết kế nội thất hiện đại, đặc biệt là nội thất phòng ngủ. Một số vật dụng trang trí vintage mà bạn có thể sử dụng để hô biến căn phòng ngủ của mình trở nên đẹp và độc đáo hơn như:

*Thảm hoa văn thổ cẩm : *Lựa chọn một chiếc thảm thổ cẩm trải sàn hoặc thảm thổ cẩm treo tường theo gam màu, phong cách phù hợp với nhu cầu và sở thích của bạn sẽ là một phát kiến sáng tạo giúp căn phòng ngủ trở nên nổi bật hơn bao giờ hết.






Thảm hoa văn thổ cẩm trang trí phòng ngủ
​*Đèn trang trí : *Những ánh vàng của bóng đèn tạo nên cảm giác ấm áp, cổ điển đúng điệu.






Đèn led edison decor phòng ngủ
​*Khung lưới và kẹp ảnh gỗ : *Việc sử dụng khung và kẹp gỗ cho căn phòng ngủ sẽ giúp căn phòng ngủ của bạn trở nên xinh xắn và đáng yêu.Chúng còn góp phần tạo cho căn phòng ngủ một khoảng không gian để kỉ niệm và hoài tưởng.






Khung lưới và kẹp ảnh gỗ dùng decor phòng ngủ
​*Đồng hồ vintage : *Ngoài chức năng cập nhật giờ giấc, chiếc đồng hồ vintage cổ điển sẽ tô điểm cho không gian phòng ngủcủa bạn thêm phần độc đáo.






Đồng hồ vintage trang trí phòng ngủ độc đáo
​*Dreamcatcher:*Việc treo một chiếc dreamcatcher tại đầu giường giúp bạn có một giấc ngủ sâu hơn, đồng thời sẽ khiến căn phòng trở nên sinh động.






Dreamcatcher decor phòng ngủ
​*Rèm cửa bằng len :*Nếu phòng ngủ của bạn có cửa sổ, thì một chiếc rèm cửa bằng len sẽ là điểm nhấn quan trọng đấy. Chất liệu len của rèm đúng điệu phong cách vintage tạo cảm giác ấm cũng cho căn phòng.






Rèm cửa bằng len trang trí phòng ngủ
​*Kệ gỗ treo tường: *Việc sắp xếp một khu vực nho nhỏ cho những chiếc kệ gỗ trong phòng ngủ vừa tiết kiệm không gian phòng ngủ tối đa - cho phép bạn đặt vật dụng, vừa giúp căn phòng ngủ trở nên xinh xắn và đẹp hơn.






Sử dụng kệ gỗ treo tường giúp tiết kiệm không gian phòng ngủ​
*2. Tạo khoảng cách thị giác cho phòng ngủ*

*Sử dụng hiệu ứng gương*: Một tấm gương với kích thước phù hợp với kích thước của căn phòng sẽ tạo một ảo giác quang rằng phòng bạn rộng và sáng sủa hơn.






Sử dụng gương phản chiếu để trang trí phòng ngủ






Dùng gương decor phòng ngủ giúp căn phòng rộng và sáng hơn
​*Sơn nhị sắc cho màu tường*: cách này sẽ giúp căn phòng bạn có thêm một khu vực khác, cho phép bạn tự do lựa chọn các gam màu yêu thích để kêt hợp.






Dùng 2 tone màu cho phòng ngủ thêm độc đáo​
*3. Sử dụng tone màu phù hợp*
Việc lựa chọn một gam màu phù hợp cho phòng ngủ có vai trò quan trọng trong việc làm thỏa mãn nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi của bạn.






Chọn màu sơn decor phòng ngủ






Chọn màu sơn tường độc đáo decor phòng ngủ​
Việc tạo cho phòng ngủ của mình những khoảng cách thị giác cũng là một ý tưởng độc đáo và sáng tạo trong quá trình lên kế hoạch decor căn phòng ngủ, bằng việc:

*Theo phong thủy có 2 cách chọn màu phổ biến sau:*

*Chọn màu sơn theo hướng*

*Hướng Đông Bắc*
+ Nên dùng màu sơn nhạt – gam nóng. Tạo nên sự ấm cúng cho căn nhà
+ Màu cam nhạt, màu hồng nhạt…
+ Nguyên nhân: hướng Đông Bắc bởi hướng này có gió lạnh thổi vào về mùa đông.

*Hướng Tây Bắc*
+ Nên dùng màu sơn nhạt – gam lạnh.
+ Màu xanh lá cây (nhạt), màu xanh da trời (nhạt…).
+ Vì hướng này ánh nắng chiếu vào gây cảm giác nóng vào mùa hè nhất là buổi chiều.

*Hướng Đông & hướng Tây*
+ Nên sử dụng màu lạnh để trung hòa với nắng nóng tạo cảm giác thoải mái dễ chịu:
+ Màu xanh da trời, xanh lá cây,….
+ Lý do: hướng Đông, Tây ánh nắng chiếu trực tiếp vào nhà gây nên cảm giác nóng nực.

*Hướng Nam & hướng Bắc*
+ Nên chọn màu sơn rực rỡ, ấm, nóng.Tạo nét sinh động phấn chấn.
+ Màu hồng, màu vàng, màu cam, đỏ….
+ Nguyên nhân: Hướng Nam & hướng Bắc thường bị thiếu ánh sáng do ánh nắng mặt trời không chiếu trực tiếp vào nhà.

*Hướng Đông Nam & Tây Nam*
+ Chọn các màu sơn nhạt.
+ Màu xanh nhạt, vàng nhạt, màu hồng nhạt…
+ Nguyên nhân: Hướng Đông Nam & Tây Nam có nguồn ánh sáng ổn định, không khí ấm tương đối lý tưởng.

*Chọn màu sơn theo mệnh*
– Sơn nhà màu vàng.*+ Mệnh Kim*
– Sơn nhà màu tối, màu ghi.*+ Mệnh Mộc*
– Sơn nhà màu trắng, màu sáng nhẹ.*+ Mệnh Thủy*
– Sơn nhà màu xanh, màu mát dịu.*+ Mệnh Hỏa*
– Sơn nhà màu hồng, ánh đỏ,nồng ấm.*+ Mệnh Thổ*

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể tự do lựa chọn màu sơn theo sở thích cá nhân nhé.

*4. Trồng cây xanh tại phòng ngủ*
Đưa thiên nhiên đến gần hơn với không gian sống là nhu cầu chung của mọi người. Sắc xanh của cây sẽ đem lại cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái và tràn đầy sức sống.

Tuy nhiên, đa số các loại cây hấp thụ khí oxi và thải ra cacbonic nên dễ gây ngột ngạt phòng ngủ, ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ. Do đó, bạn nên cẩn thận trong việc lựa chọn loại cây trồng cho căn phòng ngủ của mình. Một số cây an toàn và thích hợp cho phòng ngủ như:

*Cây lưỡi hổ*






Cây lưỡi hổ​
Lưỡi hổ là một loài cây có cơ chế quang hợp CAM, nhả khí oxi và hít khí cacbonic vào ban đêm, rất tốt nếu trồng trong phòng ngủ. Nhiều nghiên cứu còn cho rằng cây Lưỡi Hổ có thể lọc các khí độc như nicotine (khói thuốc lá), formaldahyde, benzen, … giúp không khí trong lành hơn.

*Cây lô hội ( nha đam)*
Lô Hội cung cấp thêm khí oxi cho phòng ngủ của bạn vào ban đêm, cải thiện không khí căn phòng thêm mát mẻ, giúp giấc ngủ của bạn êm ái hơn.






Cây lô hội thích hợp trồng trong phòng ngủ​
Đồng thời, Lô Hội có lá mọc từ gốc, mọng nước, nên chịu hạn rất tốt, sống được trong nhà. Chính những điều đó khiến cây thích hợp trở thành cây trồng trong phòng ngủ.

*Hoa oải hương*
Cây hoa Oải Hương có màu tím, mùi thơm thoang thoảng dịu nhẹ. Nhiều nước phương Tây sử dụng cây Oải Hương làm hương liệu trong nước hoa, sữa tắm và mỹ phẩm. Người ta còn dùng tinh dầu Oải Hương để xông đốt trong phòng ngủ vì có tác dụng xua đuổi muỗi, an thần.






Hoa oải hương decor phòng ngủ​
Nếu bạn trồng một cây Oải Hương thì không chỉ giúp căn phòng trở nên thơm tho, giấc ngủ sâu hơn mà còn lọc được không khí nữa.

*Cây lan ý*
Cây Lan Ý được coi như là máy lọc không khí hàng đầu. Cây loại bỏ được khí formaldehyde, benzene, trichloroethylene, xylene và toluene (có trong dầu hỏa).






Cây lan ý decor phòng ngủ​
Ngoài ra, nhiều người khẳng định cây có thể tăng độ ẩm không khí trong phòng ngủ lên 5%, giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ ngon hơn.

*Cây nhất mạt hương*






Cây nhất mạt hương trang trí phòng ngủ​ 
Cây Nhất Mạc với mùi thơm dịu nhẹ có khả năng xua đuổi muỗi, giúp không gian phòng ngủ trong lành mà thơm ngát. Cây chịu bóng và chịu hạn khá tốt, sức sống mạnh mẽ nên không cần chăm sóc nhiều.

*5. Lựa chọn nệm và giường ngủ thích hợp*
Việc sở hữu một chiếc giường và một chiếc nệm đương nhiên là điều tối quan trọng và cần thiết khi bạn bắt đầu lên ý tưởng trang trí cho căn phòng ngủ của mình. Nhưng có nệm, giường phù hợp với nhu cầu và sức khoẻ sẽ hỗ trợ đắc lực cho bạn có một giấc ngủ chất lượng và hiệu quả trang trí tổng không gian phòng ngủ sẽ đạt trạng thái tốt nhất.

Hiện nay, Thegioinem.com phân phối đa dạng và phong phú các dòng nệm: bông ép, cao su, lò xo thuộc nhiều hãng nệm nổi tiếng hiện nay: Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Tatana, Dunlopillo,… Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm và tiếp thu đánh giá phản hồi từ phía khách hàng, Thegioinem.com tự tin mang đến những sản phẩm chính hãng, chất lượng và phù hợp với nhu cầu của từng đối tượng khách hàng. Hãy đến cửa hàng gần nhất của chúng tôi để trải nghiệm và chọn mua cho riêng mình một chiếc nệm và giường ưng ý nhé

Trên đây là một số ý tưởng decor phòng ngủ năm 2020, Thegioinem.com hy vọng rằng đã cung cấp cho bạn những thông tin bổ ích, giúp bạn có thêm lựa chọn trang trí căn phòng ngủ của mình thêm xinh xắn và độc đáo nhé.


----------

